

The Talent Myth, by Malcolm Gladwell  - hhm
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2002/07/22/020722fa_fact

======
aswanson
Mckinsey and 'consulting' companies like this have the best hustle going on on
the planet. Get some b-schoolers, collect some stats, put them into Power
Point and state the obvious. Collect large check. Rinse, lather, repeat.

~~~
edw519
Don't forget, pay your "consultants" $50K per year and bill them out at
$250/hr. Margins that would make Microsoft weep.

~~~
falsestprophet
They pay a lot more than $50k per year and charge a lot more than $250 per
hour.

------
edw519
You could pay McKinsey $500K for a bunch of BS or you can get real insight
from pg for free:

<http://paulgraham.com/gh.html>

Your choice.

~~~
falsestprophet
I bet Paul Graham could make a lot more working for McKinsey than at Y
Combinator. These folks have one hell of a racket.

~~~
aswanson
Falsest,

Know anyone who works there or has any stories about the place?

~~~
falsestprophet
No. I am too young to know any McKinsey consultants personally. (As a rule
they hold MBAs and I am only an undergraduate.) Although, many of my friends
from back home seem to be eying the prize.

I am peripherally familiar because my father has done business with them and
has told me a little about it. I do not know enough to evaluate the quality of
their work (that hardly matters anyway). I can only speak to the ridiculous
magnitude of their compensation.

You can read a little more about their compensation at <http://www.careers-in-
business.com/consulting/mcsal.htm> and
<http://fisher.osu.edu/fin/opler/salary.htm> .

I suspect Paul Graham could reliably earn several million dollars a year. But,
I am sure, Y Combinator is more fun.

~~~
aswanson
Have you ever been tempted to sell your soul and go to the dark (MBA/money
route) side?

~~~
falsestprophet
No I have not been (which disappoints my father greatly).

